# '69 Dodge



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Here is one that I just completed,
a 1/24 scale Monogram '69 Dodge.
Built mostly factory stock. had to dip into the parts box
for a couple of items to make it look accurate.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

CJT,

Looks great. Alway did like that MOPAR. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Looking good CJT ! Whole lotta neatness all over the finish.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Cool man! There are not many car kits posted here so this is nice to see. Cars were my favorite modeling subject as a kid and somewhere along the line I turned monster. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

I usually don't comment about builds, but damn, son. That's sweet!

Scottie


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Excellent work, you did a great job upgrading the kit.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice nice nice! 

Have seen this kit and a '70 locally, but if anyone's seen a '68, pls let me know who makes it.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Revell. Check on their web site.

Looks great! Ususally it is hard to detail the Monogram 1/24th scale cars because they tended to make the kits simpler than AMT so they would go together better for the earily teens they were targeting. 

One of the major areas of these kits lacking detail is in the firewalls, which were usually molded to the car bodies. The only thing of note is the windshield washer motor and Master Brake Cylander. However, there are no wires going to them and there are no details for the heater motor. AMT usually solves these problems by molding their firewalls seporatly.

However, despite the lacking detail provided in these kits, the parts fit better than AMT kits. I will also say that the generally "look" of the kit is better too. The proportions are more accurate and they ususally "sit" better.

Still, this is a very nice build and keep up the good work!


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

frankenstyrene said:


> Nice nice nice!
> 
> Have seen this kit and a '70 locally, but if anyone's seen a '68, pls let me know who makes it.


Not in styrene but a resin 68 is available here:

http://www.modelcarkits.com/news.html

Top right picture under 1/25 resin kits

BRIAN


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Chuck, super nice clean build! Been awhile since you've posted some work. Glad to see your back at it again!

Chris


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That's what I'm talk'n about! We need more car modelers on here! Looks great!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Very nice work! Rear decal looks perfect!


Wayne


----------



## No4NJunk (Oct 25, 2005)

that dodge looks great.
a real natural color for a bee too.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice clean build


----------

